# New (old) Nikon FE Door seems 'loose'.



## Peeb (Sep 9, 2017)

Picked this up on ebay:



Nikon FE by Peeb-USA, on Flickr

Everything seems to work, and I expected to need to replace the foam light seals, but the door has a little 'play' in it.  Hinge seems fine and the door seems straight.  I've tossed in a roll to take test shots, so I can't give inside shots but when you push 'in' on the closed and clicked camera back, it 'gives' about an eighth of an inch.

BTW, the film rewind knob is 'sprung' and does not stay fixed when pushed in (which apparently is a common issue for this class of camera) but the door does close with a 'click' and stays closed- it just has some 'wiggle'.

Anybody seen this?

In any event, it's great fun to have an old school Nikon film camera back in the fold.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2017)

Yes, I have seen that before...on my old Nikon FE!!! Not kidding, yes....know diz-actly whatcha' mean! Mine was fine--but that was back in '85...and the camera was less than a decade old then...not sure what yours might be light in terms of seals/fit. But yeah..that doggone flexing!


----------



## compur (Sep 9, 2017)

I have seen this too. I have replaced light seals on lots of these FE/FM cameras and that usually tightens up the fit of the back to the body.


----------



## cgw (Sep 9, 2017)

A bit of play is normal. The only seal on the film door that matters is at the hinge. Just be sure not to use replacement foam that's too thick or adhesive-backed felt that doesn't compress easily. The door shouldn't require anything but very light pressure to snap shut. The channels along the length of the body provide an interference fit with the film door that blocks light with or without foam. Have two FEs and shoot 'em regularly. Would love to see that form factor serve as the basis for a Nikon MILC.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks guys- I'll post some (hopefully successful) test shots when they get developed!  This camera feels fantastic in your hands!


----------



## pendennis (Sep 9, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Thanks guys- I'll post some (hopefully successful) test shots when they get developed!  This camera feels fantastic in your hands!


Now you've done it.  Everyone will want one now!


----------



## Peeb (Sep 9, 2017)

pendennis said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys- I'll post some (hopefully successful) test shots when they get developed!  This camera feels fantastic in your hands!
> ...


She's a sexy beast, isn't she??


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 9, 2017)

Love the "Passed" sticker still in place.....


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 9, 2017)

Welcome to the FE club.  I still have a working FE.  But it has not see a roll in about 6 years now.  I check all my "shelf" cameras about once a year.  I pull the batteries out and tape them to the straps.  That way no issues with batteries corroding the compartments.  Amazing how inexpensive they are used.  I have to keep myself from buying up cameras I don't need.  Goes back to a kid when I probably wanted every DSLR made.  But of course could not afford them.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 9, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Welcome to the FE club.  I still have a working FE.  But it has not see a roll in about 6 years now.  I check all my "shelf" cameras about once a year.  I pull the batteries out and tape them to the straps.  That way no issues with batteries corroding the compartments.  Amazing how inexpensive they are used.  I have to keep myself from buying up cameras I don't need.  Goes back to a kid when I probably wanted every DSLR made.  But of course could not afford them.


Thanks!  I've notice that the needle is "jumpy" when in automatic (aperture priority) mode.  I figure there might be bit of corrosion that needs cleaning with a dab of alcohol by somebody who knows how to take one of these apart.  Every seen that?

You're right about these being inexpensive.  $48.00 on ebay!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 9, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Thanks!  I've notice that the needle is "jumpy" when in automatic (aperture priority) mode.  I figure there might be bit of corrosion that needs cleaning with a dab of alcohol by somebody who knows how to take one of these apart.  Every seen that?
> 
> You're right about these being inexpensive.  $48.00 on ebay!



You will use white vinegar and rubbing alcohol.  The vinegar actually removes the battery contaminants and corrosion.  The rubbing alcohol cleans off the the vinegar.  You may even hear a little sizzling as the vinegar does its work.  Use both very sparingly applying with something like a q-tip.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice looking camera, looks like my FM. I gaffer taped my timer as my big paws kept setting it off. I have a 50mm 1.8 AIS on it, tack sharp.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 15, 2017)

Test roll is back from processing.  Results show a light leak about 25% of the time.

Some of the images are just fine:
1.




2.




3.





But several images have a red streak that most certainly must be a light leak:
4.




5.




6.



(perhaps also a horizontal scratch on no. 6 in addition to the veretical light leak?)  I am guessing gritty film transport path needs cleaning?

Soooo, it appears I need new light seals and a good cleaning.  Probably NOT the 1/8 inch of play in the camera rear door I'm guessing, tho I could run another test roll thru with a rubber ban on the body preventing any movement on the door whatsoever.

What are your thought on this diagnosis???  (Thanks in advance)


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 15, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Test roll is back from processing.  Results show a light leak about 25% of the time.
> 
> Some of the images are just fine:
> 1.
> ...


Bad seal at the door hinge. Gaffer tape the bad boy up and shoot another roll to confirm. You may have put more thumb pressure on door at times and reason why some are ok. Looks like an easy fix.


----------



## earthmanbuck (Sep 17, 2017)

This is good to hear...I just picked up a FE myself and was wondering about the give in the door too. I haven't finished a roll yet, but it was recently serviced by a local place before I bought it, so I'm assuming it's fine.

I haven't seen any for as cheap as $48 (and I searched, believe me), but I got mine for $250—and that included a flash, three lenses (43-86mm, 80-200mm, and 28mm), 6 filters, and a handheld light meter, so I was pretty happy with it.

Not to hijack the thread, but when I was looking the camera over before buying it, the little foam piece that protects the mirror when you activate the shutter came loose—there are actually two pieces, and one of them fell out. There's still enough foam to stop the mirror from hitting anything hard (I tested at a few different speeds), but is that good enough or should I make it a priority to get a new piece in?


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 17, 2017)

earthmanbuck said:


> This is good to hear...I just picked up a FE myself and was wondering about the give in the door too. I haven't finished a roll yet, but it was recently serviced by a local place before I bought it, so I'm assuming it's fine.
> 
> I haven't seen any for as cheap as $48 (and I searched, believe me), but I got mine for $250—and that included a flash, three lenses (43-86mm, 80-200mm, and 28mm), 6 filters, and a handheld light meter, so I was pretty happy with it.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but when I was looking the camera over before buying it, the little foam piece that protects the mirror when you activate the shutter came loose—there are actually two pieces, and one of them fell out. There's still enough foam to stop the mirror from hitting anything hard (I tested at a few different speeds), but is that good enough or should I make it a priority to get a new piece in?


I'd replace it.


----------



## compur (Sep 17, 2017)

What jcdeboever said.


----------

